# keep



## BrendaP

Again, I need help...with the word "keep".  What is the correct way to say these sentences:
I can't keep him safe.
I have to keep going.
I willl keep the money for you.
I won't keep you long.


----------



## spyroware

I suppose you want a translation for those phrases?

1. Δε μπορώ να τον κρατήσω ασφαλή.
2. Πρεπει να συνεχίσω να προχωράω.
3. Θα κρατήσω τα χρήματα για σένα.
4. Δε θα σε κρατήσω για πολύ.

'Κρατάω/κρατώ' means 'to hold', and its' use is similar to the use of 'to keep'. Although it doesn't have the meaning of 'to continue,' as you can see from 2, it can be used in a somewhat similar way: the imperative 'κράτα γερά' can mean both 'hold (eg my hand) tight' and 'keep strong,' kind of what 'keep going' can mean metaphorically. Also you can make good sense of 4 as 'to hold' is used for the same purpose in English too - eg 'I was held up.'

Edit, I may also add: 
Κράτησε την υπόσχεσή του = He kept his promise. 

And 'to keep' can translate as 'διατηρώ' simplfied as 'έχω' in some case:
I keep cattle = Διατηρώ βοειδή.
I keep offshore bank accounts = Διατηρώ offshore τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς.


----------



## ireney

You may also want to check the WR dictionary


----------



## Akritas

spyroware said:


> I suppose you want a translation for those phrases?
> 
> 1. Δε μπορώ να τον κρατήσω ασφαλή.
> 2. Πρεπει να συνεχίσω να προχωράω.
> 3. Θα κρατήσω τα χρήματα για σένα.
> 4. Δε θα σε κρατήσω για πολύ.
> 
> 'Κρατάω/κρατώ' means 'to hold', and its' use is similar to the use of 'to keep'. Although it doesn't have the meaning of 'to continue,' as you can see from 2, it can be used in a somewhat similar way: the imperative 'κράτα γερά' can mean both 'hold (eg my hand) tight' and 'keep strong,' kind of what 'keep going' can mean metaphorically. Also you can make good sense of 4 as 'to hold' is used for the same purpose in English too - eg 'I was held up.'
> 
> Edit, I may also add:
> Κράτησε την υπόσχεσή του = He kept his promise.
> 
> And 'to keep' can translate as 'διατηρώ' simplfied as 'έχω' in some case:
> I keep cattle = Διατηρώ βοειδή.
> I keep offshore bank accounts = Διατηρώ offshore τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς.


 
I would just like to add that 'keep' in number 3 has a meaning of 'safekeeping' and therefore 'θα τα φυλάξω' would render the meaning possibly in a more accurate way.


----------



## BrendaP

Thank you all very much.


----------



## shawnee

For, 'I won't keep you long', I would suggest: δεν θα σε καθυστερήσω πολύ.


----------



## BrendaP

Yes, as "delay", that would work, too. Thanks, Shawnee


----------



## XiaoRoel

> 1. Δε μπορώ να τον κρατήσω ασφαλή.
> 2. Πρεπει να συνεχίσω να προχωράω.
> 3. Θα κρατήσω τα χρήματα για σένα.
> 4. Δε θα σε κρατήσω για πολύ.
> 5. Κράτησε την υπόσχεσή του
> 6. Διατηρώ βοειδή
> 7. Διατηρώ offshore τραπεζικούς λογαριασμούς


*En español:*
1. No puedo mantenerlo a salvo.
2. Es preciso que siga avanzando (= tengo que seguir adelante)
3. Te guardaré el dinero
4. No te entretendré mucho tiempo.
5. Cumplió su promesa
6. Recojo/guardo el ganado
7. Tengo cuentas bancarias "en el extranjero" (= en un paraíso fiscal)


----------



## elineo

Θα διαφωνούσα λίγο με τον Spyroware οτι το _κρατώ_ δεν έχει και την έννοια του _συνεχίζω_ γιατι λέμε οτι η _κακοκαιρία *κράτησε* πολύ_, _πόσο θα *κρατήσουν* τα μέτρα;_ η _από πού *κρατάει* η σκούφια σου;_ Βέβαια για το τρίτο ίσως μας βοηθήσουν οι φιλόλογοι φίλοι μας αν το _κρατώ_ προέρχεται από το _*κράτος*, δύναμη_ η _*κραταιός* δυνατός_. Εξ΄άλλου, με την βοήθεια του XiaoRoel βλέπουμε μια συσχέτιση του ρήματος κρατώ με τα ισπανικά ρήματα seguir, guardar, tener (συνεχίζω, φυλάσσω, κατέχω κλπ)


----------



## orthophron

elineo said:


> Θα διαφωνούσα λίγο με τον Spyroware οτι το _κρατώ_ δεν έχει και την έννοια του _συνεχίζω_ γιατι λέμε οτι η _κακοκαιρία *κράτησε* πολύ_, _πόσο θα *κρατήσουν* τα μέτρα;_ η _από πού *κρατάει* η σκούφια σου;_


Just two comments.

1. The verb "συνεχίζω" in its transitive form (συνεχίζω να κάνω κάτι = keep doing something) cannot be replaced by "κρατώ".

2. Obviously in the first two examples of elineo, the verb "συνεχίζω/-ομαι" could replace "κρατώ", but I think "διαρκώ" (= to last) would fit best. The third one is a metaphor; "κρατώ" has the sense of origin and continuity. Λεξικό Κοινής Ελληνικής: κρατώ 8,9


----------



## an-alfabeto

XiaoRoel said:


> *En español:*
> 6. Recojo/guardo el ganado


 
En este caso significaría *criar/mantener vacunos*.


----------

